

IAmA venture capitalist.AMA - muriithi
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/e99b0/iama_venture_capitalist_ive_had_4_companies_file/

======
wvl
I am highly skeptical that this is a legit posting. Of course, the poster has
not answered much of anything anyway, so it doesn't matter too much anyway.

~~~
ig1
Agreed, I doubt there's a VC partner anywhere in the world who's had 7
companies IPOing in a year.

~~~
rmah
Approximately 100 companies have gone IPO this year in the US. And almost 400
in China. Don't know about the rest of the world.

Reference: <http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/18/business/18place.html>

------
gte910h
I am flagging because I hate AMA, if I wanted reddit, I'd read reddit.

